# Straight Outta Font



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Would anyone happen to know the name of the font used for the STRAIGHT OUTTA .... Shirts?


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

Champion Gothic


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Is the font a font that requires payment?


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Look on "DA FONT" .com. They are a great resource.


----------



## alwilson (Jan 26, 2013)

Impact font will do the trick, just elongate it a bit. Almost identical.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I think you are correct and the font is fairly close. Thank you!


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

if you do a search on here it should lead you to a guy who posted a zipped file of the actual you can download for free...along with the font used for the NWA script....i am not that savy or i would upload mine for you to use...i dont see a file upload button


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Go to additional options >attach files> new window opens, maximize window upload file


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

There you go...


----------

